# Provo-Orem Utah



## Dreaddisease (May 26, 2004)

Our group is now starting to look for an additional player or two for our group.  We have decreased in size lately and are seeking someone that will fit our group (see description of our group below).  To contact me you can contact me via ICQ 34714101.  This is the main way in which communicate so having ICQ is essential.

Our Group
There are currently 6 of us, but two will be off and on (They are two of the wives of the others).  So now we have 4 and that is the DM.  We are pretty relaxed about how we game.  Two of us are rules lawyers (for the most part) and we all try to maximize our characters in our free time (without going too far into suppliments).  We are all married and are between the ages of ~25 to ~30.  We have known each other for 5 years now so there are a lot of inside jokes and history.  We are older and have kids so we don't stay up and play all night (most nights).  

Gaming Style
DMs have their own style and we've tried to change how we play, what we focus on and how things go but for the most part we are what we are.  We focus on strategy for the most part.  In Character Role-playing is not a big thing but we do enjoy some of our campaigns more when we do this.  We tend to take awhile in battles.  We are not too stringent on keeping focused as its more of a relaxing time for us.  We Joke around a lot.

Campaigns
First Campaign is an adventure in a homebrew world in which much of the focus is on discovering clues in order to solve problems or figure out the reason something is happening.  Currently we are 5th and 6th level.

Second Campaign is a Forgotten Realms campaign (I believe) in which there isn't any knowledge of our past and we are thrown into situational problems which we must solve (mostly by force). Currently 6th level

Third campaign is another homebrew.  Focusing more on Skill usage.  The world is devoid of high level clerics.  There is also a high level of situation adventuring.  Currently we are 7-8th level.

We are focusing mainly on the first campaign as we seem to conform to that style the best.

We are looking for someone who is can be flexible with a schedule (though we mostly meet Saturdays @ 6:30), someone that knows or can learn the rules quickly, and is mature.  

Thank You


----------



## Domanic (May 31, 2011)

Hi Dreaddisease,
Count me in. I am interested in campaign as I think I am good in discovering clues. 
I have noted your ICQ # and will contact you through ICQ soon.
Training Utah


----------

